# How do RGB values in Photoshop correspond to colour values on dark room enlargers?



## lukesprague (Jan 23, 2008)

hi, i'm undertaking a project in which i'm trying to create analogue "digital Images" by creating individual "pixels" out of colour photographic paper which ive exposed using a colour enlarger. These individual images of block colour will then be arranged in order to create the whole "pixelized" image.

The thing is how do i get the RGB values in photoshop to translate to the controls on a colour enlarger? so that the individual sheets the same (or as close as, to the colours of the pixels on my screen... has any one got any ideas??

i would really appreciate your help??!!

luke


----------



## lukesprague (Jan 23, 2008)

feel free to move this post if its in the wrong place...


----------

